# Viren, Trojaner, Spyware - Gutes Freeware Tool gesucht!



## foxx21 (2. März 2005)

Hallo liebe Freunde!

Das gute alte Internet hat sich ja sehr sehr verändert und wer kennt es nicht jeden Tag von neuen Viren oder ähnlichen belästigt zu werden.
Da mein Computer mitlerweile wirklich schlecht läuft und ich den Internet Explorer ganze 10 Minuten verwenden kann und danach läd er keine Seite mehr, bin ich auf der suche nach einem wirklich guten Freeware Tool. Vielleicht gibts da ja so ein All in One Packet.
Was würdet ihr empfehlen?

Hab Norton Antivirus - der quält mich leider auch nur damit das er einen Virus gefunden hat und ihn nicht beseitigen kann. Dann kann man schon mal den Task Manager aufrufen und Norton abwürgen, ansonsten bekommt man das nervige Fenster nicht weg.


Ich hoffe ihr habe ähnliche erfahrungen und könnt mir helfen meinen PC wieder schön fix zu machen.


Betriebsystem: Windows XP


Mit bestem Gruße

foxx21


----------



## Neurodeamon (2. März 2005)

Auch wenn es böse klingt: *Der IE ist schuld.*
Such Dir einen anständigen Browser (Firefox/Mozilla oder Opera) aus und verwende den IE nicht mehr. Dann fängst Du Dir keine Spyware beim Surfen mehr ein.

Mehr brauchst Du gar nicht wissen. Zusätzlich solltest Du den Norton entfernen und einen anständigen Virenscanner verwenden (kostenlos: Antivir / für ca. 50 Öre: Kaspersky 5 oder bitdefender 8 Pro Plus).

  :suspekt:


----------



## kimpel007 (3. März 2005)

Ist zwar kein "All in One...", aber mich macht es glücklich;-)...AntiVir Personal Edition http://www.free-av.de/. Weiter kann ich dir nicht helfen!
 Gruß kimpel007


----------



## MCIglo (3. März 2005)

Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Auch wenn es böse klingt: *Der IE ist schuld.*
> Such Dir einen anständigen Browser (Firefox/Mozilla oder Opera) aus und verwende den IE nicht mehr. Dann fängst Du Dir keine Spyware beim Surfen mehr ein.
> 
> Mehr brauchst Du gar nicht wissen. Zusätzlich solltest Du den Norton entfernen und einen anständigen Virenscanner verwenden (kostenlos: Antivir / für ca. 50 Öre: Kaspersky 5 oder bitdefender 8 Pro Plus).
> ...



Amen
(Plus: kein Outlook verwenden. Nutzt die mshtml.dll und hat damit genau die gleichen Bugs wie der IE selbst
Und um der Sache noch etwas Nachdruck zu geben: Norton-Produkte sind bis auf Ghost und das 'neu' eingekaufte Partition Magic absoluter Müll!
Meine SEHR sichere Config:
Browser: Mozilla 1.8.2005022305
MailClient: The Bat! 3.0
AntiVirus: Kaspersky Personal 5 ohne Echtzeitschutz
Plus Tipps meiner Signatur)


----------



## hotschen (3. März 2005)

Nicht zu vergessen:

HijackThis
Spybot Search and Destroy und/oder AdAware

aber am wichtigsten ist 'Brain 1.0'

@MCIglo


> Desktopfirewall? Nein, danke!


Zum Schutz vor Schädlingen völlig richtig. Aber zur kontrolle wer wann wohin "telefonieren" will...sehr nützlich.


----------



## MCIglo (5. März 2005)

hotschen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zum Schutz vor Schädlingen völlig richtig. Aber zur kontrolle wer wann wohin "telefonieren" will...sehr nützlich.



Nein!
eine Software, die auf einem System ist, kommt immer durch eine DFW durch.
- Tunneling
- Injection
- einfaches beenden der FW
- crashen der FW
- Manipulieren der FW

```
objFirewall = CreateObject("HNetCfg.FwMgr")
objPolicy = objFirewall.LocalPolicy.CurrentProfile
Policy.FirewallEnabled = FALSE
```
 und schon hast du die FW von WinXP SP2 deaktiviert.


----------



## Norbert Eder (5. März 2005)

Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Auch wenn es böse klingt: *Der IE ist schuld.*
> Such Dir einen anständigen Browser (Firefox/Mozilla oder Opera) aus und verwende den IE nicht mehr. Dann fängst Du Dir keine Spyware beim Surfen mehr ein.



Wow. Qualifizierte Aussage. Hijacker, etc. funktionieren mit Firefox und Konsorten genauso. Just for Info. Firefox, Mozilla etc. haben genauso ihre Fehler, Macken und Sicherheitslöcher.

Also bitte nicht mit subjektiven schwachsinnigen Meldungen durch die Gegend brüllen ...


----------



## MCIglo (5. März 2005)

Sie haben auch Fehler, das ist richtig. Diese Fehler sind aber gesamt gesehen bei weitem nciht so riskant und werden deutlich schneller beseitigt.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. März 2005)

MCIglo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... und werden deutlich schneller beseitigt.


Besonders hier kann ich nur zustimmen. Microsoft laesst den Script-Kiddies erstmal ein paar Monate Zeit bis Sicherheitsluecken gestopft werden. Und das ist nicht nur beim IE so, bei Windows sieht das ja nicht besser aus.


----------



## Filone (7. März 2005)

Dem kann ich auch nur zustimmen, von allen Browsern die es gibt ist der IE derjenige mit den meißten Sicherheitslöchern (man zähle in einer freien Minute die Patches der letzten Jahre - und staune dabei).

Als Antivirussoftware empfehle ich Dir Kaspersky, eines der besten (wenn auch Systemresourcenverschwenderischen) Programme.

Und ein Tip von mir, der nicht ironisch gemeint ist :

nutze Brain 1.0

Wieso öffnet jemand Dateien, die ihm ein unbekannter zuschickt ? Wieso besucht jemand Internetseiten irgendwelcher Leute, die er gar nicht kennt und zu deren Besuch er per Mail aufgefordert wurde ?

Ansonsten ist es ganz sinnvoll, ab und an mal Deine Ports zu überwachen indem Du in der Command 'netstat -a -p tcp' eingibst. Dort stehen alle Deine offenen Ports gelistet.


----------



## hotschen (7. März 2005)

@ MCIglo
Ich habe da nicht von Viren&Co. gesprochen, sondern von ganz normal installierten Programmen.

gruß hotschen


----------



## Valentin- (7. März 2005)

Hi hotschen,
auch wenn der Großteil hier jetzt lachen wird dann schau doch mal unter http://www.microsoft.com gibt es Antispyware Beta 1 
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...a2-6a57-4c57-a8bd-dbf62eda9671&displaylang=en

Ist zwar Beta findet aber schon ziemlich viel. Es werden auch fast täglich die
Definition-Files ausgetauscht.

Grüße Valentin-

P.S. Verkneift euch irgendwelche anrüchigen Kommentare bezüglich MS. Es ist nur
ein Tip von mir, ob es nutzt oder nicht steht dabei außen vor.


----------



## MCIglo (7. März 2005)

ist wie Terror mit Kreig bekämpfen.
Frieden wirste so aber nicht bekommen.


----------



## foxx21 (8. März 2005)

Ich danke euch erstmal für die wirklich konstruktive Antworten.

Ich werde nach den Tipps wohl eher den Browser und die Anti Viren Software wechseln.

*Aber nun eine andere Frage?*

Wie bekomm ich den ganzen Müll den ich jetzt auf meinen PC habe wieder runter.
Gehts irgendwie oder muss ich wohl oder übel neu aufsetzen?


*Daraus meine nächste Frage? Beim neu aufsetzen?*

Sicherheitsmäßig - Was beachten?

Welcher Servicepack usw.? Ich hab ja nur die migelieferte CD.
Und wenn ich mit der neu aufsetze dann hab ich ja die Sicherheitslöcher die ich in der Zeit mit gewissen Updates stopfen musste wieder!


danke im Voraus

foxx21


----------



## Filone (8. März 2005)

Die sauberste Lösung ist m.E. das System neu aufzusetzen, um in Verbindung mit einem guten, alten format c:\ auch die Festplatte wirklich nochmal sauber zu haben.

Meines Erachtes gilt dann : neuestes SP = maximale Sicherheitslückenreduzierung.

Wenn dann noch ein guter AV und eine FW (sofern kein Router) installiert ist, dann ist das System auch relativ sicher, es sei denn Du vergisst Brain 1.0 wie ich bereits oben erwähnt habe.

Die Technologien zum Umgehen von AV und FW sind relativ simpel, AVs z.B. laufen durch einfaches Ändern der Entrypoints oder von Strings im Trojan-Server ins Leere. FWs mit bspw. der DLL-Injection. Von daher ist es immer am besten, keine Dateien zu öffnen die man nicht erwartet hat und Skripte auf dem Rechner zu deaktivieren um das Einschleusen von Code zu verhindern.


----------



## Neurodeamon (8. März 2005)

Ich schließe mich der Aussage des neu Aufsetzens an. Das IST die sauberste Lösung.
Natürlich wäre es möglich das System zu säubern, das kostet aber viel Zeit und einige Erfahrung.

Merkzettel um Spyware zu verhindern:

Aktuelles, hochwertiges Antivirenprogramm verwenden (wie schon erwähnt: z. B. Bitdefender 8 oder Kaspersky 5)
einen sicheren Browser verwenden - z. B. Firefox/Mozilla oder Opera ODER
wenn es der IE sein muss -> alle Funktionen bezüglich ActiveX, Javascript, WSH, etc. auf dem System deaktivieren
das System aktuell halten  Autoupdate des SP2 aktivieren (bzw. aktiviert lassen) damit die Updates automatisch installiert werden!
Mailprogramme und Tools meiden, die auf die IE-Technologie zurückgreifen
einen Router mit integrierter Firewall verwenden (gibt es schon ab 15 Euro)
darauf achten was man installiert und nicht einfach auf OK klicken. Ein gutes Beispiel sind die Themes von windowscustomize.com (glaube ich) - die installieren nebenbei 3-4 Spyware/Adware Programme

Handelt es sich bei der mitgelieferten CD um eine Recovery CD? Wenn es eine normale Installation CD ist kannst Du die CD mit den neuesten Patches aktualisieren. Das ganze nennt sich *Slipstreaming* und mehr als eine aktuelle Anleitung ist über die Forensuche zu erreichen. Faustregel: Immer das neueste Servicepack verwenden und die kleinen Fixes nicht vergessen!

Achja, ich bin meist so frei auf aktuelle Windowsupdates hinzuweisen (Tutorials Newsseite).

I'm looking forward to a glorious future without M$  :suspekt:


----------

